# Household antiseptic safe for use on dogs



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I noticed today that Rocky has a little cut on his shoulder. He had a lump removed from there a little while before we rescued him. The fur hasn't quite grown back yet, so I guess the skin is a little thin still - it just looks like Maisy has dragged a claw over it.

I noticed it because it had been bleeding a little (wouldn't have seen it in his fur otherwise), so I had a look with a torch and just cleaned it off with cotton wool soaked in warm water, then dabbed some honey over it. It looks fairly clean, but does anyone know anything we'd likely have in the house that would be better than honey? I don't really want to go and spend £100 down the vet for antibiotic tablets etc. for no reason!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just boil some water, mix in a teaspoon of salt and let it cool. 

But I have used Savlon on them if we've been out and about.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Salt water's a good idea, I didn't think of that.  I was wavering between Sudocrem and Savlon but decided honey would be better as it wouldn't hurt if one of them ate it. I'll bathe it in salt water later


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Manuka honey is the best for things like that too


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

My mum swears by Manuka honey... I just look at it and think, '£7 a jar? Really?' I might buy some for the medicine cabinet though, probably better than Morrisons Essentials honey


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Usually for little nicks cuts and scratches, I usually just bathe in cooled boiled water with salt in it to make a saline solution once or maybe twice and then just leave it be, checking on it while it is healing to make sure there is no swelling, redness or heat that may mean its infected and healing ok, and thats all I usually do to be honest.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I'll just keep an eye on it and make sure it looks ok.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's worth getting some vetinary antibacterial powder for the medicine cabinet (Vetzyme make the one I have). It's good for drying up wounds, hastens granulation and healing. I've used it on myself too, great for oozy grazes.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Vet powder to puff on
Silver spray (although I've been told to never use purple or silver spray as it masks how a wound really looks)
Sudocrem
Salvon (cream or liquid)
Dettol
Hibiscrub, diluted
Saline solution with cooled boiled water
Clip off the fur around so you can keep it clean, rinse well with cold water. 

Get a first aid kit together


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great suggestions everyone, thank you! I'll get a kit together


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought Dettol was poisonous to cats and dogs I know Savlon and Sudocrem are safe.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> I thought Dettol was poisonous to cats and dogs I know Savlon and Sudocrem are safe.


Yikes, is it?! I admit, I've never used it on the boys, just sprayed the area where their bowls sit. Better stop!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think Dettol says something about letting it dry before letting dogs and cats walk on it, if I'm thinking about the right thing.


----------

